# Inside a haunted house. Has anything scared you?



## Hauntful

I have been to many haunted houses made by people or the ones at a fair. I will admit not much of them have scared me. I was more amazed on how they set everything up. I remember being at a fair and I went to this made haunted house. I was going along saying to myself, "Oh yeah that's not scary, That looks cool". Then all of a sudden a guys jumps out in a costume scaring the hell out of me. He was lucky that I never punch him. I have done that to a friend one time for trying to scare me.


----------



## Dreamdemon

To be honest I do not ever remember being scared in a haunted house...the closest I came to being scared in one was being lost in a pitch black maze at the end of one...didn't think I would ever find my way out wasn't really scared just high anxiety I guess.

Aaron


----------



## Zombie-F

Barrett's Haunted Mansion in Abington, MA does the best job in the scare department, IMO. They change it every year, and have the art of scaring down to a science, utilizing disorienting surroundings to make you feel less than comfortable and then hitting you with a good scare. If you live in Massachusetts and haven't been, you should really check it out this October.


----------



## Sinister

No. I haven't.


----------



## The Shape

Barrett's is pretty cool. Makes ya feel kind of lucky that we have so many options at Halloween between Barrett's, Spooky World, Witch's Woods, Salem, the Ghost Story Theater in Plymouth, and many other little haunts and hayrides throughout New England.

My girlfriend always gets pissed at me when we go through haunted houses because I don't get scared. I usually end up laughing and admiring the props. One time, a guy jumped out to scare me, and I didn't even flinch. I just laughed. Well, my girlfriend thought that it was mean of me to laugh. When I asked her why, she said "That guy was trying to scare you, and when you laughed, you may have hurt his feelings!" Well, not even the scares in the haunted house could make me laugh harder than that statement did! :voorhees:


----------



## Rocky

No I never got scared in the haunted houses I've been to. The rides usually last for 10 minutes and you only see those skeletons with glowing eyes and you hear someone screaming. Unfortunately, there's no Spooky World or any great haunted houses where I live.


----------



## Zombie-F

One year at Spooky World I was wearing a Misfits T-Shirt and one of the guys in the Cirque Macabre house started singing "American Nightmare" (or was it "Hybrid Moments"?) at me. I think they enjoy a good laugh, as long as you're not a jerk about it.


----------



## The Shape

Zombie-F said:


> One year at Spooky World I was wearing a Misfits T-Shirt and one of the guys in the Cirque Macabre house started singing "American Nightmare" (or was it "Hybrid Moments"?) at me. I think they enjoy a good laugh, as long as you're not a jerk about it.


It was "American Nightmare", and yes, it was pretty funny.


----------



## DarkEmpress

I can honetly say I have ne.ver been scared by anyhing in a haunted house.I had my on haunte house last year and scaed he **** out of my mom' friends though they started running and fell over each other and knocked down some little kid.Lol...


----------



## krypt

well im not gonna say scared but startled...... have to line up against a wall.....everythings black so dark ......strobes start and people are in your face i dunno where they came from..... i pushed one away had to be told not to....i didnt me too it was just a reflex ........


----------



## HibLaGrande

I went to the Niles Haunted house. inside they had a levitating girl on a bed. I walked up and bent over to get a look at the mechanism. it must have looked like i WAS TRYING TO GET A GOOD LOOK UP THE GIRLS DRESS suddenly a demon head on a pnumatic cylinder poped out about 3 feet from a trap door in the matress. It didn't really scare me, but it did trigger my super human cat-like reflexes.I was at point blank range and almost got a face full of demon mask. My wife laughed her ass off.


----------



## writer93

I know i've been to alot of haunted houses where they always have someone with a chainsaw! ALWAYS! I remember once I went to one at a local fire department, and there was a guy there with a chainsaw and a Leatherface mask, ( which suprised me because they are usually wearing a Jason mask, ) and he got the saw right up close to me and it scared me to DEATH! lol! I'm sure the chain was taken off of the saw though, or he wouldn't have gotten so close to me.


----------



## Hellrazor

I cant even get into a haunted house. My anxiety gets really high before I even get in line. Im petrified of actually being murdered in one so I wont go...So I guess my answer is yes and no to being in a hauted house, maze or such for the scared level.


----------



## Death's Door

I always like the anticipation while waiting in line to go in. The part that always gets me is when I trying to focus on something that I think is going to "pop" out at me, someone comes up behind me and starts to breath down my neck. It always gets me.


----------



## grim reaper

the main place i got scared at was at a wax works museum and the had a bit with famous murderers and there was a jail area in pitch black with strobes and yourwould walk in and the door would slam behind you then you would have to walk past a few cells an some would be open an the people jumped out at you an it scared me **** less !!!


----------



## Fright Yard

fricken zombies man.............they creep me out


----------



## Michigal

Not scared but extremely startled. The Holly Hotel in Holly, MI did a great haunted house. And going up the wide, sweeping staircase, when you didn't expect it, a massive scythe came swooping down just over our heads. 
I gotta say, it almost made me pee my pants.
The rest of the dark maze was pretty good, too. The other good startle was when the car came at you. It didn't help I was in the front, either, and had people hanging on to me for dear life while I tried to negotiate the darkness.


----------



## wormyt

Hummmmmmmmm well Im the one who goes through holding onto the person infront of me and my eyes tightly closed. LOL You could walk up to me in daylight and get in my face and yell boo and I jump. Way to much sugar in my system, coffee, tea LOL. Im way to jumpy anyway.


----------



## edwood saucer

Haunted Houses freak me out... comes from being tormented as a child I guess...

When I was but a wee sprout - the Jaycees used to have a haunted house - and the character that I remember well was a guy that just walked against the flow of people in a stark white hallway... he wouldn't blink and you couldn't distract him, and he wouldn't look anywhere but straight ahead. 

He had people glued to the walls.

This was 30 years ago.


----------



## Wildomar

I think (as said previously) "startled" is the better word. Its kind of tough to imagine that real monsters have somehow joined up with a traveling Haunted House with the vested interest in dining on your liver, so I cant say I was ever scared per se, but I have been surprised. 

I like going solely to see something new or inventive that can give me ideas on what might look good in my yard. But my wife will actually avoid them if she thinks she will be scared too much. Cracks me up! Out here we have Knotts Berry Farm which transforms into Knotts Scary Farm during the season. I still seem to enjoy it and generally see something that I find really cool each year. Whether startled, surprised, or even scared its just good fun.


----------



## slimy

I was at Six Flags owned "Frontier City" for their haunted house. I REALLY liked a large rubber snake prop ( being a snake nut myself). Even though they told me not to touch anything, well, I just had to see the make up of the whole thing. I was trying to figure out the rigging when the pneumatics went off and the snake came down to hiss and scare people. It darn near ripped my arm off. My wife thought the thing was really going to eat me. 

I forgot the first rule of haunted houses:" Touch nothing, and our pneumatic snake won't rip your arm off"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I remember being very young (5? 6?) and my parents took me to Brigantine Castle in NJ (it was my idea, naturally). I was also one of those kids (and still remain one of those kids) that doesn't get scared, but I am more wowed by everything and how cool it is. However, I do remember at the Castle walking in the dark between two very narrow walls, and they had prop rats along the way and one brushed up against my face. I was more grossed out than creeped out but......


----------



## spideranne

I tend to get the giggles in haunted houses. That first startle gets me going and then I can't stop. It must be disconcerting for the talent trying to make people scream.

One thing that did scare me when I was a kid was a false floor of some kind. There was a very narrow passage way and it was completely dark. So everyone is clustered together single file, I'm first and it feels like we are going up a ramp, but we can't see anything. Then the floor drops out from under us. We probably only dropped 6 in. at most but it felt like a whole lot more and was completely unexpected.


----------



## writer93

I dont know why, but im one of the jumpy type. Someone could be standing beside me in the daylight, and all of a sudden speak aloud and ide jump and scream. I'm always jumping all over the place in haunted houses! lol


----------



## Eerie Ej

When I was little a man in a Freddy costume terrified me. Mainly because Kruger was the only Horror character I could never explain away to make myself feel better. Jason would never get me because I would never go to Camp Crystal Lake, Micheal...nope would never go to Haddonfield, but that Freddy! He got you in your DREAMS!


----------



## austenandrews

I get startled fairly easily and I get tense anticipating startles, but those kind of BOO! scares are a dime a dozen. For me real scares take some creativity and character. In one haunt a zombie little girl on a chain ate a bloody heart while growling softly in my son's face. She was way scarier than any monster leaping from the shadows, because the scene kept building. We had time to see the layers of horror on display.

I think that's the key - a good scare lasts longer than a single instant. It's something that stands up to scrutiny, like a character who keeps revealing deeper surprises or a good illusion that warps reality.

(Sometimes I lament the amount of money and talent used in pro haunts just to set up a guy jumping out and yelling. I know that kind of scare works well for the general public, but man, what I couldn't do with those resources!)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:We went Universal Studio's Halloween Horror Nights last year, it was a blast! The scenes were spectacular, the make up very professional, I thought they did it up really well. I'm not a scared kind of person, I just admire and want to emulate what I see....that being said, there was one actor in a tribal/voodoo make up that completely got in my head. He was about my height, and he had the white contacts in...and he didn't jump out and go "Boo", he just wouldn't leave me alone. He just kept walking up to me, in my "personal" space and stood there...when I tried to move, he moved with me...never touching me...just THERE! And he was right in my face, staring at me with those soul less eyes. This went on for about five minutes as I went through the haunt. By the time I left that house, I was unnerved to say the least. That's the kind of scare that follows you home.


----------



## Aquayne

The most scared I have ever been was on the dinasaure ride and a giant TRex lunged from the darkness.. I was not expecting it. I laugh when I get scared. But it was not from joy.


----------

